# Free Book Finds (September 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the August 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

All about the Australian folk hero....this American only knows of him through mention in the books of an Australian science fiction writer, so maybe I can learn something about him...

Warning, now on sale for over $29!.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Claw, I pre-ordered it and it shows as such, with the link to Amazon and my orders.  Order shows as processing and $0, though the book pre-order is now up to $29.24.

I guess we shall see if we get it or not but the Amazon softeware seems to think we will.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Claw, I pre-ordered it and it shows as such, with the link to Amazon and my orders. Order shows as processing and $0, though the book pre-order is now up to $29.24.
> 
> I guess we shall see if we get it or not but the Amazon softeware seems to think we will.


Interesting, yesterday the link was broken, today it works again, though it is showing a price of over $29!

I suspect you are right, and we will get it!

And just to keep my post legit, here's another free $3.99 history book...



Barnett is a legit military history author, even though the list price of $3.99 made me suspicious of this initially.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Free biography of the General who won the Battle of Gettysburg, but then was overshadowed by General Grant. Free Stackpole books never last long, so grab it if you want it!


----------



## Pieter (Sep 28, 2012)

Kill Them Dead: Genesis episode 1

AWESOME READ!

http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Them-Dead-Genesis-ebook/dp/B00BNXZZOO/


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Selling Scarlett, a New Adult Romantic Suspense novel by Ella James is FREE.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the October 2013 Free Book Finds, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,163712.0.html


----------

